# Dyno daze in the corn field, do we need it?



## KC Ron Carter (Nov 19, 2003)

*Dyno daze in the corn field, do we need it? xx/xx/04*

I have given a little thought to what I can provide.

I am scheduling now for next year.

I would suggest a Friday evening and Saturday meeting in the corn field.

The Midwest is a big place, we can find a place and make the coasters, east, west, and south, drive a long way.

Mine or yours, it makes no difference.

_*My Dyno is mobile.*_

www.kcrealtime.com

I might suggest a member Dyno on Friday $50 with two back to back inertia runs, and a Best Guess HP Shootout for Saturday.

Those wishing to enter the Best Guess HP Shootout, will not receive their print outs until the Saturday winner announcement at 10 PM.

The winner will be the closest guess to the shaft HP peak, which is output to .1, such as 240.2 HP at peak.

Entry car can also be the daily driver to the show or the show car.

No racing slicks, they grow and cause issues on being tied down, street tires only.

Even the club staff can enter since I am independent of the club.

Here is a sample print out of a Dyno Run.










Best guess allows all members to enter a guess for their car for $50 and at close of the show on Saturday KC Real Time will pick the winner who will receive 50% of the total entries for Best Guess HP Shootout.

I would guess 10 runs each type. That would mean a payout to the winner of $250.

If we get 20 of each type the payout is $500.

If we can get 40 cars to join the payout would be $1000.

I am still working on integrating my wideband 02.
It will be working by then or in the trash.
I have computer link, inductance pickup, and optical RPM pickup.
Motorcycles or cars, FWD or RWD. 
Less than a 1000 hp and 200 mph.

My Dyno, testing my wireless mouse.










Lets get to talking this up.

Later,


----------

